

Mom, this is how Twitter works - aqrashik
http://www.momthisishowtwitterworks.com/

======
RyanMcGreal
> by putting another person’s username at the start of a statement, it limits
> who sees it

Is this correct?

~~~
jlind
It limits who sees it in their default stream. Anyone could still go to your
page (assuming it's public) to see your tweets that start with a username,
however.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Fascinating - I never noticed that.

------
perucoder
LOL, I think this might be a little bit ahead of its time. My mom still needs
MomThisIsHowACellPhoneWorks.com

------
mattmanser
Why the u/vs?

It's not very good, it's not funny and it's not on topic. It uses weird things
like @me without even explaining that @x means a username, @me means the
author and is incredibly over verbose.

It's at times like this I wish I had a d/v still...

